# Activate ANYTHING it extends contract - WTF



## VicF (Sep 8, 2004)

I had an owned HR10-250 replaced by BB under the BB waranty and Directv is telling me that activating anything regardless extends the contract. They are trying to get an extra 2 years! They first made it leased which they corrected. Not they will not clear the extra 2 years they have on my account. If you get CSR Jim 187554 or retention rep Xlyia 100148346 they are absolute idiots.

Beware that D* new policy is that they want to stick you with multi-year commitments any time you change anything.

Any ideas on how I should deal with these scoundrels?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

This is not new -- D* has been doing this for quite some time now. Activate any SD, non-DVR receiver and you extend by 1 year. Activate any "advanced" receiver (any DVR, or a non-DVR HD receiver) and you extend by 2 years.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I just replaced a Hughes HTLHD receiver with a HR10 and have no added commitment. If you add another box or replace an existing box and use a new access card, they might want a commitment. Always use the old access card in the replacement box and you should not have a problem.


----------



## jwelser (Nov 14, 2004)

cheer said:


> This is not new -- D* has been doing this for quite some time now. Activate any SD, non-DVR receiver and you extend by 1 year. Activate any "advanced" receiver (any DVR, or a non-DVR HD receiver) and you extend by 2 years.


Is this still the case if you are REPLACING one receiver with another? (i.e. a non-DVR HDTV receiver with an HR10-250?) I just bought another one on eBay, and want to replace one of my existing receivers with it. It would really suck to have to commit to another 2 years just to swap out one receiver for another. I already have the DVR service on my account, and the HR10-250 is a RID receiver, so I don't think I can get away with just using the automated system to remarry the card. The results of searches that I have done seemed to indicate that I could probably get away with this without having to commit to another 2 years, but I guess we'll see when I try it.

EDIT: Looks like hiker simultaneously posted and answered my question. Thanks hiker!


----------



## VicF (Sep 8, 2004)

I replaced a broken HR10-250 with another HR10-250. BB replaced the unit under my BB extended warranty. D* provided NOTHING, no tech, no dish, no receiver, nothing. It is pure bull.... that they are extending the contract under these circumstances.

The new policy seems to be welcome to D*, you can check in any time you like but you can NEVER leave!


----------



## diagoro (Jul 2, 2004)

This may even apply to discounts given off one's bill. I believe that's what the customer rep was trying to tell me a few months back. "I can give you a one time discount of $20.00 off for the next 6 months which will require a two year commitment"......

Anyone getting scared to take a shower?


----------



## VicF (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG, Called the "president"s line (got a number on DBS Talk), spoke to someone named Steve. No wait, no 14 ACD menu's. Customer Service as it used to be! After checking into it he stated that replacement under BB extended warranty is an unusal circumstance and that is what confused the CSRs and my account has been updated with notes so that the commitment will NOT be imposed for the replacement receiver that BB furnished on their warranty.

FYI, he stated that if they, D*, replace a unit under it's initial warranty that would be the same scenario and would not extend commitment.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

VicF said:


> OMG, Called the "president"s line (got a number on DBS Talk), spoke to someone named Steve. No wait, no 14 ACD menu's. Customer Service as it used to be! After checking into it he stated that replacement under BB extended warranty is an unusal circumstance and that is what confused the CSRs and my account has been updated with notes so that the commitment will NOT be imposed for the replacement receiver that BB furnished on their warranty.
> 
> FYI, he stated that if they, D*, replace a unit under it's initial warranty that would be the same scenario and would not extend commitment.


Wow, good work. Post up that number please!


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

I just "bought" another HR10. Are you saying when I call they'll force me to make a 2 year committment because I want to turn on a receiver I "bought"?!?!

How can they do that? What's the termination fee based on?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Shhh, don't tell anyone, DirecTV forgot to extend my agreement when I added the HR10-250.
They said there would be a 2 year extension due to the HR10 being "advanced equipment".
I did not "buy" it from DirecTV, it is not leased on my bill.

I think the fact that I still had 2 months on my original 1 year agreement confused them.

phox (no not that phox, the other one)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

VicF said:


> I replaced a broken HR10-250 with another HR10-250. BB replaced the unit under my BB extended warranty. D* provided NOTHING, no tech, no dish, no receiver, nothing. It is pure bull.... that they are extending the contract under these circumstances.
> 
> The new policy seems to be welcome to D*, you can check in any time you like but you can NEVER leave!


But looking through another glass....

What you did is no different then another customer who had a failed piece of hardware, outside manufactueres warranty period... and had to replace it.

It is just because of your BestBuy warranty, that replacement was "free" to you...

But in DirecTV eyes... you are activating a new piece of equipment... not a replacement unit.

No different if you dropped and broke your cell phone 1+ years into your 2 year contract. If you didn't have your "carrier" insurance plan, you would have to buy a new phone.. and re-up your contract.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

seriously, again, how can they force you to sign up for a two year committment just for activating a piece of purchased equipment?

can anyone point to anything on directv.com that explains this?

answer my own question http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1100106

so basically by asking them to turn a receiver on that i paid for I have to agree to extend an existing month-to-month contract for 24 months or pay them another $300... what's the basis for this charge?


----------



## VicF (Sep 8, 2004)

Once I got ahold of someone with a brain at Directv he understood that what I was doing the same as D* themselves replacing broken equipment under the initial hardware waranty period, usually 90 days to one year. This should not extend your contract because it is not "new" or additional. It was just very disappointing that it took 6 phone calls and multiple hours to get it resolved.

I did have someone post on DBStalk that you should use the original access card which I did not do and may have caused some of the confusion. When the CSR asked which card I wanted to use I should have used the old one. Maybe I should have tried "it stopped working can you reset?" 

To be fair, I have had D* for over 5 years and this is the first time I have had a problem this frustrating.

PS: the phone number, 888-237-8327, seems to be an executive type complaint/problem line

ebonovic, If my cell breaks and I buy a new one I simply insert the SIM card in the new phone, no activation, no commitment. The USA seems to be one of the few stupid countries with subsidized phones and long contracts.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

They have been doing this for a long time. I call to get $20 off every 6 months and as soon as its up I call retention again and ask if there's any way to save money and they add it right back but you have the 2 year commitment. Same thing when you activate any new cards. It doesn't really matter to me. The commitment only means you have to keep minimum service on one receiver for 2 years. Thats like $40 something a month if you ever wanted to drop every thing else. If I ever wanted to leave DirecTV for another service and didn't have the money I would just stop paying anyways since I didn't want to use it anymore. They aren't going to track you down and take the money out of your pocket and you never have to give them your social security # or anything (at least not when I signed up 4 years ago). If you are worried about ever going back you can just open it in someone elses name. So it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> No different if you dropped and broke your cell phone 1+ years into your 2 year contract. If you didn't have your "carrier" insurance plan, you would have to buy a new phone.. and re-up your contract.


Actually, it is different. If I bought a phone off of E-Bay and activated it, I wouldn't get a new commitment(I know, I've done it). You also have the choice of paying a different price(if you do buy from the carrier) depending on how long your want your commitment to be or have no commitment at all.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

VicF said:


> ebonovic, If my cell breaks and I buy a new one I simply insert the SIM card in the new phone, no activation, no commitment. The USA seems to be one of the few stupid countries with subsidized phones and long contracts.


Then you have a nice carrier... sadly... when my 2 month old phone broke, I had to replace it, and reset my contract (granted I only lost 2 months), but none the less..


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Chuck_IV said:


> Actually, it is different. If I bought a phone off of E-Bay and activated it, I wouldn't get a new commitment(I know, I've done it). You also have the choice of paying a different price(if you do buy from the carrier) depending on how long your want your commitment to be or have no commitment at all.


Sadly to get the same phone I had (that broke) on Ebay, it was $300 
The model of buy it cheap... but you are stuck for 2 years drives me bonkers......

But anyway... i think you all knew what I was getting at.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

If you purchase a new receiver you are purchasing at a reduced subsidized rate! Therefore D* wants to make you reup for 1 or 2 years for giving you that receiver at a reduced price.

If you have a warranty service replace a box, they should not make you do that.

-smak-


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Presiden't Line huh? They have even MORE power than retention? hehe


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

smak said:


> If you purchase a new receiver you are purchasing at a reduced subsidized rate! Therefore D* wants to make you reup for 1 or 2 years for giving you that receiver at a reduced price.
> 
> If you have a warranty service replace a box, they should not make you do that.
> 
> -smak-


If I buy a receiver at retail, how are they "subsidizing" the box? If I was buying into a "lease" program or purchasing from DTV i could maybe agree.

Why doesn't the box I'm purchasing say - "You are purchasing an item that will require a fresh two year commitment to service or $300". Shouldn't there legally be some type of disclaimer that notifies a consumer of the obligation they're buying themselves into?

I'll be replacing an exisitng DTV box with the new HR10 I've purchased. Should I just use that Access Card to get around the new committment?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

They're subsidizing the receiver because it cost them more to make it than you're paying for it.


----------



## DDayDawg (Jul 13, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> They're subsidizing the receiver because it cost them more to make it than you're paying for it.


And who's fault is that? They do that to lower the price so people will actually buy it.

I had a similar experience when I got the 6-months free HD thing, they said it would be a 1 -year commitment, I said no. They didn't know what to do. I told them I was recording the call and they could either give me the 6-months and I stay a customer or they could cancel my account now and I would go to Time Warner. They gave me the plan without the commitment (after i went through some managers) and I've been there for well over a year.

I will never agree to a lock-in agreement in a market with competitors. They try to lock me in I say no, if they insist I leave. Why would you do business with someone who thinks so little of their own ability to provide a quality product that they must rely on some legal manuvering to keep a client?


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> They're subsidizing the receiver because it cost them more to make it than you're paying for it.


Then they should not be offered to sale by retailers without you signing and agreeing to a contract at the point of service.

My problem is i just paid a tankload for a weeknees upgraded HDTIVO not knowing that just activiating the da** thing was going to cost me a fresh two year agreement......


----------



## TheProton (Mar 31, 2004)

I have an older HR10-250 being replaced under the protection plan, and I assume I will not have to recommit for this. I'm in a Comcast area and may move to them when the comcast TIVO starts up. Last time I had it replaced they tried to put me on a committment, but a lot of arguing back and forth ensued, and they did not require the commit. 

One question I've never seen answered is with regards to leasing. At this point it appears they do not want to have any owned HR20s. If my HR10 breaks in the furture, will they keep a stock of them? If not I can't imagine how they could replace my owned equipment (that I paid $$$ for) with a leased unit, when I'm paying for the replacement service. Even if they pay the leasing fee, I own the HR10, and would not want it replaced with something I do not own.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

TheProton said:


> I have an older HR10-250 being replaced under the protection plan, and I assume I will not have to recommit for this. I'm in a Comcast area and may move to them when the comcast TIVO starts up. Last time I had it replaced they tried to put me on a committment, but a lot of arguing back and forth ensued, and they did not require the commit.
> 
> One question I've never seen answered is with regards to leasing. At this point it appears they do not want to have any owned HR20s. If my HR10 breaks in the furture, will they keep a stock of them? If not I can't imagine how they could replace my owned equipment (that I paid $$$ for) with a leased unit, when I'm paying for the replacement service. Even if they pay the leasing fee, I own the HR10, and would not want it replaced with something I do not own.


I'm thinking that if you're HR10 fails you're either on your own to get it fixed or accept a leased HR20.... just where I think this whole thing is heading.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

If you're (Leased) HR10 does fail, will they just ship out a new unit, or have somebody come and install it and take the HR10 with them?


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I have a question. I am looking at upgrading an older DVR40 with a big HD, will that fire off a new 2 year commitment? I had this unit activated for a few years, but then deactivated it when I bought my second HR10-250. I guess I could hack my R10 that I have activated, but I really want to keep that available in case either one of these die.


----------



## TheProton (Mar 31, 2004)

cwpomeroy said:


> I'm thinking that if you're HR10 fails you're either on your own to get it fixed or accept a leased HR20.... just where I think this whole thing is heading.


But since I am paying for the protection plan I'm not really on my own, and for them to replace my owned property with something I rent is a little odd. I don't see how that would be legal. I suppose I need to read the terms and conditions of the protection plan...


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> But looking through another glass....
> 
> What you did is no different then another customer who had a failed piece of hardware, outside manufactueres warranty period... and had to replace it.
> 
> ...


This is incorrect if you buy your own phone with out thier discounts ou don't need to extend you contract. The contract extensions are for the discounts on the phone. I know i broke my phone and bought an e-bay repacement and just changed the sim chip in it to the one in my old phone (access card).


----------



## Shemp (Dec 21, 2000)

Back in May, I got a mailing from D* with a special offer to commerate my 1 year anniversary as a D* customer (when I signed up, I had a 1 year committment). The 'gift' was 6 months of free Showtime. I wasn't real interested since Showtime wasn't of much interest to me and my family. However, I figured if they were going to give me something for free, then I may as well call them up and see if I could get a better/different gift, and if they didn't offer anything else up I'd take the 6 months of Showtime.

I called D* and asked if they had any alternative offers. I wasn't real aggressive with them -- I just politely asked. The response was no. I then asked them if there was any "catch" with the offer. The response was there was no catch, but they would be extending my committment by one year if I exercised the offer. I declined -- end of conversation. I figured if I was going to let them get me on the hook for another year I was at least going to get something I wanted.

Maybe this has been covered elsewhere, but what are some of the "deals" D* has given in its efforts to retain customers?

- Shemp


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

This might be a stupid question, but how do I see what D* thinks my commitment is set for? I have 3 hr10-250s. When I activated them did they add 2 years each time for 6 years, or just extend me 2 years from the date of the last activation? I can't find anything on my statement that says I am committed until xx/xx/xx. It seems to me that it would be hard for them to enforce this is there isn't some sort of place to keep me informed.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

it sounds like you have to check with god to find out when the lien on your children expires...

"hello, welcome to the DirecTV customer service line. In order to serve you better we're now requiring a new 2 year commitment in order to pick up the line. Press 1 to accept or 2 for a three year commitment."


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

Haha! God would forgive the debt. I think D* is the devil, but hey they got football.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

is there a way online to tell if you have a service comitment?


----------



## scott blair (Apr 14, 2003)

I believe you have to call and ask them to find out how much is left on your committment.

Of course they add another year onto the committment as the fee for asking so they can re-coup their costs in answering that question.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

...and the longer you keep them on the line complainng, the longer it extends. Says so right in the service agreement.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and the longer you keep them on the line complainng, the longer it extends. Says so right in the service agreement.


Ahh, but time spent on hold is deducted from the agreement, so it might even out.

phox


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

this thread led me to call directv yesterday (1-800-824-9081). we had an hr10 & r15 replaced at the same time last month. both were not downloading the guide intermittently for a couple months. the tech confirmed that they needed to be replaced and called directv from our house telling them so. they sent both of the replacements that arrived in 2 days. the swap was done and all is well. i should mention, we have the protection plan with directv. 

when i called them, surprise surprise, our new committment expiration date was 2 years out from the date of the above swap, instead of the prior 1 year remaining. when i'd said i was under the impression that the protection plan "protected" us from replacement equipment changing our committment date, she politely couldn't confirm this. i'd said the equipment i'd gotten under the 2 year committment last year, didn't even last 2 years, so how can you move the date. it seems i must commit for 2 years, but they can't even give me equipment that lasts that long? 

when i'd asked for a supervisor to talk to, he quickly apoligized for not noticing that we had the plan, even though the operator i'd been talking too, told him. odd. anyway, he's now noted in our acct comments that our date is one year from this point. i got his name and operator number, but who knows if this info will even be there next time i call. i've had prior comments put in our account, that weren't even there later. they really do operate from the seat of their pants, don't they. 

moral of the story, you need to check on your account at least twice a year. had i not pressed the issue, another year would have been added. not that i'm thinking of leaving them, i just expect my account to be handled correctly. there have been a few other things in the past promised but forgotten by them too. just keep track of their committments and get that name and operator number.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

this sounds like a class action suit waiting to happen


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I called today to see about activating a receiver (a Sony HD200) purchased used from someone else (who activated it prior to the leasing).

I was told that there will be no commitment, and that I'll just have to pay $20 for a new access card. Also, he has to call them and give permission for me to transfer the receiver to my account (I suppose to prevent theft).

I had her note it in the account so that another CSR can't come up with a new answer. Thanks to the other user of this site who will be sending his old receiver to replace the one of mine that got zapped by lightning.

(Oh, and I have 5 hearts!  )


----------



## Skankboy (Nov 20, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> No different if you dropped and broke your cell phone 1+ years into your 2 year contract. If you didn't have your "carrier" insurance plan, you would have to buy a new phone.. and re-up your contract.


Yes it is quite different. I can buy any unlocked GSM phone and use it with my GSM carrier. I don't even have to make a call to activate it.

With the CDMA carriers as long as you stick with a phone originally issued by Verizon with or Verizon or SprintPCS with SprintPCS they will activate it and not extend your contract.

Defending DTV is getting harder and harder isn't it?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

markrsmith83 said:


> (Oh, and I have 5 hearts!  )


How do you find out how many hearts you have?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

kturcotte said:


> How do you find out how many hearts you have?


Call D* and ask.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

hiker said:


> Call D* and ask.


They'll want a 3 year commitment to tell me that lol
What exactly do the number of hearts mean? I know more is better, but there must be a reason each customer has a specific number.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Then you have a nice carrier... sadly... when my 2 month old phone broke, I had to replace it, and reset my contract (granted I only lost 2 months), but none the less..


My phone broke earlier this year while out of contract. I purchased an unlocked phone off eBAy, inserted my SIM, and I'm good to go. No Contract!! One of the many things to like about having a GSM carrier.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

drewcipher said:


> Haha! God would forgive the debt. I think D* is the devil, but hey they got football.


Well,

NFLST used to be the reason to keep DTV (other than price).

With the price increases (thanks Rupert) , tepid relations with TIVO, and the new leasing model, DTV is changing to be more "cable-like" as the years progress.

This is my 3rd season without NFLST, and I am adjusting quite well.

I haven't gone HDTV (yet), so my 3 Directivos will suffice for the time being. I fully realize that when I own 1-2 HDTV's, I will have to re-assess.

On a side note, a relative signed up for College Gameday for the first time and ended up cancelling after 2 weekends. Why isn't there a Pac 10, Big 10, Big East, Conference USA, SWAC, SEC or other purely regional package for transplants? Too many games?


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

DDayDawg said:


> And who's fault is that? They do that to lower the price so people will actually buy it.
> 
> I had a similar experience when I got the 6-months free HD thing, they said it would be a 1 -year commitment, I said no. They didn't know what to do. I told them I was recording the call and they could either give me the 6-months and I stay a customer or they could cancel my account now and I would go to Time Warner. They gave me the plan without the commitment (after i went through some managers) and I've been there for well over a year.
> 
> I will never agree to a lock-in agreement in a market with competitors. They try to lock me in I say no, if they insist I leave. Why would you do business with someone who thinks so little of their own ability to provide a quality product that they must rely on some legal manuvering to keep a client?


You hit the nail right on the head. Why sign a 2 year contract with a company when you can get the same thing elsewhere with no contract? Remember when cable companies had the crappy business practices and high prices and satellite providers were much cheaper and had a better product? I can barely remember that far back anymore.

It saddens me to know that because of long contracts and stupid hardware leasing deals I'll be looking into Comcast when my 2 year contract runs out next year with Directv. I'll probably hold onto my HR10-250 for as long as I can though. I was able to actually buy it and own it instead of throwing $400 away for the privelage of leasing it. I may not get Comcast but for the first time in 9 years I'll be looking into cable, which reflects the way I feel about the sat. providers now.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

Well I activated my new HR10. I was transferred to another dept to change the unit from Lease to Owned - that wasn't hard and I didn't have to say it more than once. However, they did want to extend me another two years. Since it says max cost is $300 I didn't argue at this point. It steams me to no end though. Assuming my local cable company works out any kinks with the S3 by this time next year I'm likely to just kiss off DTV....

Someone posted about how leaving cable for DTV felt so good years ago....funny how the pendulum swings isn't it?

All it would take is to give me a choice to pick the best consumer interface for me and solid content and I'd happily keep writing my $100+ dollar a month check. Why add to their churn just to save $1 a month payment to Tivo.... makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> But looking through another glass....
> 
> What you did is no different then another customer who had a failed piece of hardware, outside manufactueres warranty period... and had to replace it.
> 
> ...


My wireless carrier, I can change my plan at anytime w/o contract extentions, maybe you should look elsewhere if yers requires it to activate a phone you bought(full price)


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

cwpomeroy said:


> If I buy a receiver at retail, how are they "subsidizing" the box? If I was buying into a "lease" program or purchasing from DTV i could maybe agree.


From what I understand it is no longer possible to purchase new DirecTV hardware from any retail vendor. Any DirecTV equipment you get at BestBuy, Circuit City, etc is now leased. For example look at the note in this BB listing:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03026&id=1155071079972

Note the text:

Prices shown are "lease upgrade fees." Additional $4.99/month. Lease fee applies for each DIRECTV Receiver you add. Programming commitment required. See terms.​


----------



## jjz (Aug 1, 2003)

Wow- my heart sank after reading this thread- I just bought an HR10-250 off ebay thinking I would avoid the HR20 for awhile and avoid signing up for another 2 years- looks like i made a big mistake!


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

pinballfan said:


> From what I understand it is no longer possible to purchase new DirecTV hardware from any retail vendor. Any DirecTV equipment you get at BestBuy, Circuit City, etc is now leased. For example look at the note in this BB listing:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat03026&id=1155071079972
> 
> ...


Online retailers are still selling "owned" equipment. I just purchased and activated a unit last night and they set it to "owned". So in that case, I wonder what the justification for extending a commitment is.... none. As someone else said earlier. They do it because they're getting away with it.


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

So, if I have an existing R10 can I use that access card in an Hr10-250 (if i go get one from Ebay) and not have to deal with this issue? 

I didn't realize that even if I bought a receiver, or a used receiever that they would try and stick me with 2 years. 

Comcast (shudder) is looking better and better.


----------



## chevyman601 (Dec 29, 2005)

How can they legally commit you to any contract without you signing it. 

When i bough my first hr10-250 the store had me sign a contract that if it wasn't activated in 30 days and kept a minimum service level for 1 year they would charge my credit card $300


----------



## pinballfan (Oct 2, 2001)

chevyman601 said:


> How can they legally commit you to any contract without you signing it.
> 
> When i bough my first hr10-250 the store had me sign a contract that if it wasn't activated in 30 days and kept a minimum service level for 1 year they would charge my credit card $300


Perhaps by including terms of service with your bill and giving you some defined period within which you can reject the terms and end your dealings with them.


----------



## TomRaz (Mar 1, 2002)

I have experienced several situations with D*

1) I removed a SD Tivo and replaced with a standard D10 receiver 6 months into my 1 year committment. The reps on the phone never discussed the change in my committment date but one month later I received a post card from D* thanking me for activating my new receiver (even though I didn't purchase it from them or a retailer)

2) My HR10-250 which is under the D* protection plan had a hard drive failure just last week. D* did replace it with the same model and when I called to activate the replacement HR10-250 using my same original access card the D* rep starting into the story of you realize you are redoing your committment with D* crap. 

I asked to speak to the reps supervisor and of course none were available. To make a long story short after 2 phone calls where all the reps indicated that my committment to D* was reset due to the fact that they replaced a HR10-250 under the protection plan etc. 

I read my protection plan document 3 times and then called back D* and spoke to another rep and explained the whole saga, he put me on hold and discussed it with his supervisor and they both agreed that I was not changing my committment date by acivating a replacement HR10-250 since it was under the D* protection program. 

So the bottom line is if you are activating a new receiver that is not being replaced under the D* protection program you are probably stuck with a new committment date .


----------



## Gluberall (May 30, 2006)

CessnaDriver said:


> Wow, good work. Post up that number please!


That wouldn't be very clever. Posting the # and putting a dozen CSRs thousands of calls in que would not benefit anybody.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

TomRaz said:


> I have experienced several situations with D*
> 
> 1) I removed a SD Tivo and replaced with a standard D10 receiver 6 months into my 1 year committment. The reps on the phone never discussed the change in my committment date but one month later I received a post card from D* thanking me for activating my new receiver (even though I didn't purchase it from them or a retailer)
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with me. I had to talk to a supervisor, but eventually had the two year commitment removed from my protection plan replacement.


----------

